# SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)



## andrian (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi all.
Please help me so as understand this problem.
I have windows 10 workstation and server FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE x64 in network create on the switch hp 2810-24g.
All work fine but present problem when I copy files from workstation on the server.
`tcpdump -np -i em1 port 445`
`23:04:40.122716 IP 10.0.14.72.49475 > 10.144.40.2.445: Flags [P.], seq 179:345, ack 273, win 255, length 166 SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)
23:04:40.143374 IP 10.144.40.2.445 > 10.0.14.72.49475: Flags [P.], seq 273:514, ack 345, win 1024, length 241 SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)
23:04:40.144079 IP 10.0.14.72.49475 > 10.144.40.2.445: Flags [P.], seq 345:890, ack 514, win 254, length 545 SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)
23:04:40.168329 IP 10.144.40.2.445 > 10.0.14.72.49475: Flags [P.], seq 514:591, ack 890, win 1024, length 77 SMB-over-TCP packet:(raw data or continuation?)`
What is "SMB-over-TCP packetraw data or continuation?)" ? This say about problem or not?


----------



## VladiBG (Oct 12, 2018)

Can you test it between two FreeBSD computers?

It seems that your TCP window scale is reducing the transfer rate. You can try to disable the LSO on your windows network adapter to see if there's any difference.


----------

